# Vdubbugman53's AEG Turbo Build



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

OK well it seem that there is a huge increase in intrest as far as AEG turbos go so ill post this up to lep people see what im goin through and give some a chance to ask questions.
The car
2000 New Beetle GL with 80k








The Parts
-Stewart Warner Perfect match LED gauges (boost, Water temp, Oil temp)
-ATP knock off internally gated Manifold
-ECS Tuning 3inch High Flow cat
-Freedom Designs DV
-Bosch #42 Fuel injectors
-NEW Garret t3 Super 60
-Kinetic 350 Manifold
-ECS stage 1 clutch and 14lb flywheel
-NGK wideband
Here is the plan
A T3 Super 60 and a Kinetic 350 Front Mount boosting 8-10 PSI. 
All piping will be a 16gauge Mild Steel that will be fabed by my self and my friend Dieter. All exhaust piping will be 3 inch from the turbo back and all intercooler piping will be 2-2.5 i belive. 
I will be watching my Air Fuel Ratios (AFR) with a NGK wideband O2 sensor and Gauge. Tuning will be done by C2.
A Stage 1 ECS tuning clutch will be going in to hold up to 250HP.
Feel free to ask any questions.
















Oil pan bung and some gaskets

































NICK



_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 10:31 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice







i love those wheels on that beetle! how much is that wideband?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

looks fun.
dbw?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

wideband was 307 shipped....comes with O2 sensor, 13' wireing harness, bung and plug

im DBC


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

good luck on the build and feel free to ask any more questions along the way.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Oh, I typically don't like the new bugs but yours looks great.
Nobody asked the typical questions: what are your whp goals? wt? Are you going to drive/ship the car to c2 or just have 'em reflash the ecu? How much have you invested so far and what all do you have left to buy?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Oh, I typically don't like the new bugs but yours looks great.
Nobody asked the typical questions: what are your whp goals? wt? Are you going to drive/ship the car to c2 or just have 'em reflash the ecu? How much have you invested so far and what all do you have left to buy?

im lookin for 200hp stock motor
going to have the ECU flashed by C2 as long as they have no issue reflashing free of charge as they get the bugs worked out.

Part Price (Spent) 
Boost Gauge-- $60.00 
Water Temp Gauge-- $55.00 
Oil Temp Gauge-- $55.00 
Gauge Pod	-- $120.00 
Turbo-- $675.00 
Manifold-- $170.00 
Injectors-- $200.00 
ECU Tuning-- $375.00 
Wideband-- $307.00 
FMIC-- $200.00 
Piping-- $300.00 
Cat-- $113.21 
Clutch-- $339.95 
silicone-- $69.50 
DV-- $95.00 

*TOTAL* $3,134.66 
_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 1:55 PM 6-16-2007_


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 1:56 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well i got the muffler and couplings yestersay. not sure how much muffling that it will do since i can see straight through it.
Today i got the car in the air.
the exhaust is off, intake, battery is out.
I think i will take this chance to move my battery to the trunk so i can make some more room to the intake and IC piping. 
Tomorrow i will pull the front clip and pull the oil pan to have my bung welded in then i will pull the engine and tranny to put the new clutch in. I will also port match the head to the mani. i will also match the turbo flange to the mani. i pill post pics later tonight


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

to answer your question from the org. I used the ATP feed line kit which was 1/8" npt to -4an on both ends. I believe my line was a 4' line, but possible it was the 3'.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

If you put the batery in the trunk, it might not hurt to make sure you vent it (most batteries for our cars have the little hole on them for it).
Most cars with a battery in the trunk or under the back seat generally have that hookup run to the outside of the vehicle somehow.
Might not really be necessary, though.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

Or you go with an Optima Yellow/Red top or Kinetik HC1400 battery that are sealed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Looks good man! Can't wait to see how this turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome...ill see if i can get the oil lines locally tomorrow before i order online....i laso will be buying some U bends tomorrow and pulling the motor


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Or you go with an Optima Yellow/Red top or Kinetik HC1400 battery that are sealed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a 34R Red Top, works well!


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

have fun! **** i wish i could join you w/ my car!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

uhg! yur makin me jealous


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea? i got g12 everywhere. you disconnect the heater core and the stuff doesnt exactly come out nicely haha.


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Where did you source your T3 and wideband from?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to break up the charade here but I think this tear down is extremely excessive.
Removing the front bumper, battery and a few extra and things would be easily accessed but this just seems overkill to me. I didn't have to break my Z down this far when I redid the motor and there's considerably less space in a Z bay.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

I agree that this is a major teardown that may be a little excessive. As far as I know he plans to replace the clutch which led to the motor being pulled for ease of work. Not needed, but does make things easier.


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

While the tear down may be excessive, keep in mind that it's their car. Sometimes people learn better by tearing something apart and putting it back together than by tip toeing around.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

engine is being removed to port match everything. While engine is out i will also be replacing clutch and some other gaskets that will be easy while the engine is out. while engine is out i will also be running all my wires through the firewall.
I got the T3 from http://www.SEtuning.com and the wideband was from http://www.sparkplugs.com


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 2:29 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I actually checked out that wideband when I saw your pic and it's a pretty good price.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes it was a very great deal.
well tonight the motor came out. Pulled the tranny installed the new clutch, injectors and gave the motor a bath.
Not sure if i will actually port match...looking at it the ports match up realy well.....i could make it a bit bigger but it i dont think i will do that till i look for huge numbers


























_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 10:27 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

dam thats a nice comfy size shop you got there... wish i had that kind of $-flow... 

jealous


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

having fun yet!!? pullling a 2.0 is the easiest thing IN THE WORLD!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Ich bin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ich bin VW* »_dam thats a nice comfy size shop you got there... wish i had that kind of $-flow... 

jealous 


yea that is just my garage. 2 cars get to spend the night out side because of this


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well today i got the turbo mounted and the engine back in the car. Picked up a few T fittings for water and oil temp. Made time for about 6 hrs of NOPI too. 
I plugged the secondary air injection ports


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

very nice, i wish i had time and $ to do this.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

just some tips that you might want to think about. 
1. The two heater core hoses that run through the firewall on the driverside of the motor. The bottom hose bumps down toward the forewall. Rotate it 180* so it bumps up away from the firewall. This will give you more room to route the downpipe without hitting on that hose.
2. Make sure to hook up your shifter cables before fabbing the downpipe. It may seem like they will get in the way of the fabbing, but you need to make sure you clear them with the downpipe.
3. You might want to take this opportunity to cut back the brake booster and run some 1/2" ID hose from close to the brake booster. This line will get in the way as you begin to run all of your boost and intake piping. it needs to go into the back of the intake manifold which is right where your compressor outlet/ oil feed/ and intake pipe are all going to be vying for space.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I am still waiting to see how you approach the piping situation. I'm curious as to how different it will be for Beetle versus Jetta


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

here are all the pics of my piping that I could find off hand.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you i will be clocking my cold side just like you have yours. where did you get the hose off the pressure side of your turbo? have a part number?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Looking good, bud!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

i will see if I can get the part number for that pipe. Its an audi S4 2.7T turbo outlet hose from I believe the passenger side.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i will see if I can get the part number for that pipe. Its an audi S4 2.7T turbo outlet hose from I believe the passenger side.

thank you.

Anybody know what the wastegate in a internally gates T3 Is?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

6-7psi


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome so i wont put the boost controler in quite yet


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i might have read your post wrong but jus so you know...you cant set a boost controller LOWER than what the WG is rated at.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

no i wont put the BC in yet...ill run it at 6lbs for a while.....when i want to hit my 10lbs ill put the BC in


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well im still doing the last bit of piping but over all the car is pretty much done.....not sure how i am going to fit my grill on but we will work that out later.
the DP
























praying that once i strap this up that it will not hit the axel. It is about 4iches above the axel so hopefully there is not that much move ment


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Downpipe looks good!
What size pipes are those?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

DP is 2.5 to 3 inch and all the IC pipe is 2.5
intake is 2.5 to 3 inch too


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

wel still NO ECU!!! and to you think i could ever get a hold of C2...i must be crazy. how can you run a bis like that. ECU was supposed to be here last thurs.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Gross. I've heard bad things about C2 lately. They had a fantastic reputation before, what a shame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
SMG


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

sounds about right. Thats why everyone says the products and people are great, but communication is horrible.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Try calling later in the week and early in the morning.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i have called them every half hour. one time i got the "they are on the phone" recording so i called 5 min later...and no awnser...yea product may be great.....if you have a good month or more to wait on it


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I also had a hard time getting in touch with them. I just kept trying, I think it's luck when you get in touch with them because they are so busy.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

The guys at C2 are great... Chris is a joy to chat with and Jeff gets so far ahead of me so fast I feel stupid.
Needless to say, they didn't expect it to get this busy this quick and were not prepared to deal with it, and I must say, aren't making dramatic advances in the communication, either.
Either way, the product is solid, the pricing is comperable, and there are minimal if any issues with the software that has been around for a while.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok so i have a few new pics of the completed piping and some questions.
first pics
Engine cover fits with no mods!








This Pipe got about as complicated as the DP

















now for a few questions. What do i do with this? it T's off the hard line going to the Break bolster or whatever. it used to go in to the stock intake? can i just run my boost gauge off of it and plug the other end of the T when i pt the boost gauge in or what?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










second what do i do with this Heater thing that vented the valve cover? im pretty sure i read it was a heater and not a sensor.











_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 12:13 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

The vacuum line will see boost and vaccum. I used it to run my diverter valve. You could either block it off or use it as a vacuum source. I am running my gauge off of the nipple on the valve that sits in the middle of the brake booster line.
The sensor you are looking at opens and close to allow crank pressure to flow back into the intake track. I haven't had then in my car for a couple years, no ill effect.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

True, you don't need that. Plus it actually pulls nasty air from the valve cover.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

That's a PCV valve with a heater. The valve opens and closes off vacuum, the heater is just that, a heater. 
Positive Crankcase Pressure = bad. So, get rid of it if you want, but vent your block some how.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I figured it went without saying since he obviously knows enough to put his own turbo kit on...
Elrey is right, ventilate the pressure or you'll blow a seal. Some people use a 'breather' filter and others use a oil catch can


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill prolly just use a breather till i can afford a catch can.....like 80 bones off ATP. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

you can always make a quick home depot stylez to hold you over for a bit.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

werd home depot catch can ftw its actually nice if you use the air compressor part i dont know what its called but i think its like $20-30 for all of the parts


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I use a k&n breather on my pcv and i get some nasty fumes in my car sometimes while sitting at stop lights. I'm eventually going to figure out a way to pipe it back into the intake.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I say go with a catch can at that point that will catch the oil and run a dump tube down for the fumes.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

SHE IS ALIVE!!!!
took her out on the road today and man o man...i did spike 15 psi a few times so i will have to back that down a little. still have to put my cat back on. She idles smooth leaks nothing and AFR's are spot on.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_SHE IS ALIVE!!!!
took her out on the road today and man o man...i did spike 15 psi a few times so i will have to back that down a little. still have to put my cat back on. She idles smooth leaks nothing and AFR's are spot on.


Like I said, worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

what is the top boost i can run with FMIC on stock block


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You are using C2's AEG software? What ecu version are you? Any CEL's? Issues?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

That has to be by far the quickest turbo build up I have read, congrats.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

yea they messed up my ECU. well they didnt my ECU had just seen to much heat....so they sent a diff ECU to me. So after i got it adapted she ran fine...i have 2 secondary air codes which is funny cuz my car doesnt have it lol. ECU was off an auto tranny so i have a code for that. and an improper code in the ECU


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Yeah, the car the ECU came with obviously had an airpump.








SMG


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

That's hot. You should go ahead and make me one for my 2004.5 2.0


----------



## bora_vr (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

Car looked and ran awesome Nick. Glad to see, hear, and ride in it! Clean and Fast!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bora_vr)*

lol the price for me to make it would prolly be more then your willing to pay..you figure on everything i spent about 4000 and that was all on my own labor.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well all is done and she runs great. I have her running at 11PSI. the 3in exhaust with straight through MagnaFlow muffler sounds great. Over all it was worth every penny that i spent. 
















all upper engine bay pipe has been wrapped in Exhaust wrap.
oil feed.








DV port off of turbo intake








DV port Pre IC on IC pipe








the DV
























AFR at idle


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

How is your fueling with this setup?
Any problems with the engine starving of fuel? On C2 software?
Just wondering why the EIP stage 2, for 200hp, needs another fuel pump. In line I believe.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

HOOO bra.. dat vw looks mean.. 11 psi runnin of stock ternals.. cannot wait finish mine up too.. nice build up bra.. let em hear some of that turbo vduhhhb


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*

what diverter are you running. I am pretty sure I killed my 710n so i want to upgrade to something real.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

running a new deminsions...got it for 95 shipped....there was an ad out on the vortex...i can find where i got it if i want


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_How is your fueling with this setup?
Any problems with the engine starving of fuel? On C2 software?
Just wondering why the EIP stage 2, for 200hp, needs another fuel pump. In line I believe.


with the 42 injectors and the C2 tune it runs great....at idle AFR is 14.2 about and under full boost AFR is about 11.5


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_ with the 42 injectors and the C2 tune it runs great....at idle AFR is 14.2 about and under full boost AFR is about 11.5

Thats great.
Thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_

with the 42 injectors and the C2 tune it runs great....at idle AFR is 14.2 about and under full boost AFR is about 11.5

And the AFR's are as flat as a runway model, right?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes next time ill get a video of the gauge


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_

with the 42 injectors and the C2 tune it runs great....at idle AFR is 14.2 about and under full boost AFR is about 11.5

Wait until we get the o2 control working...
ecu will trim out ~3-4% and bring afr to ~14.7 at idle and ~12.0 under boost.
(software is looking for airpump that is not there, so no o2 control.)
-Jeff


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Man that looks REALLY really good.
Jeff, you ready to tackle a DBW car? I'm packing the pennies away.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_(software is looking for airpump that is not there, so no o2 control.)
-Jeff

Not to jack the thread.. but how does the ecu 'look' for the SAI pump that a resistor cannot fool?
Does the ecu watch the O2 readings when it knows the pump should be on? and if it doesn't see the correct change it assumes the pump is not there/not working? If so, does the ecu vary the feed voltage to the O2 sensor during this test to make sure an outside source is not feedign the O2 reading?


_Modified by elRey at 1:10 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

Well if you unplug SAI, you'll get an "incorrect airflow" code. Not sure how the ECU adjusts though.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Well if you unplug SAI, you'll get an "incorrect airflow" code. Not sure how the ECU adjusts though.

The senerio I stated above happens for our wideband cars, I was asking if it happens for DBC AEGs.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

gosh darn confagled contraptions


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

my SAI is wired up, but is not physically plumbed into the exhaust. I have no codes related to the SAI.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Not to jack the thread.. but how does the ecu 'look' for the SAI pump that a resistor cannot fool?
Does the ecu watch the O2 readings when it knows the pump should be on? and if it doesn't see the correct change it assumes the pump is not there/not working? If so, does the ecu vary the feed voltage to the O2 sensor during this test to make sure an outside source is not feedign the O2 reading?

_Modified by elRey at 1:10 PM 7-20-2007_

It's a comprehensive component monitor... it will send the pump a signal to do something, then sit back and wait to see if it gets the desired result. So, in this case, it would tell it to pump X amount of air into the exhaust, then watch the O2 sensor output and look for a change that's within a certain tollerance. It's not something you can fool with a resistor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

my car was also never factory equipped with SAI so the ECU i have thinks that i have one when i dont so i get codes for that.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

BAM!!! got a smokin deal on this last night at a local shops open house. so i couldnt say no


----------



## devyl (Jul 26, 2006)

Quick question, where'd you pick up the manifold at? I was checking out Kinetic's website, and the only turbo manifold I saw was for the Mk III's.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

the mk3 mani will fit the mk4 no problem.....i got mine at
http://eurocustoms.net/oscomme...id=36


----------



## vdubphreak (Aug 2, 2007)

sweet build up man i digs


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

dyno to come soon with WAI


----------



## mikethecoolman (Sep 16, 2007)

would it be possible to use the same set up on a golf mk4 2.0 but with a bigger turbo? where did you buy the pipes from?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea you could....i bought a bunch of mild steel U bends from a local shop.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

cool build up.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif every thing looks sick!
GO! GO! O.B.C. CREW, GO!


_Modified by djpj06 at 12:01 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_dyno to come soon with WAI

You will need a different boost gauge in the future...
as the boost monkey get's on your back








Looking good








I need to get back to the dyno as well


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

dude pm me


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Nice build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (sickgixxer69)*

Bump for a sweet build, and maybe a few more pics.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Any pics of WAI intalled?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice build, im in ur area, guess ill ahve to make a point to hit a local meet and chekc out the car in person


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

time to say out with the old and in with the new
this is going to get retarded FYI
T3s60 vs. T3/T4e 57 Trim
Winner T3/T4e

















Oh and some 12.3 Inch Sexy time


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

First off your build looks like doodoo, you should take it off and send it to me.







And second I like how you put that bill in there for scale, very textbook. 
Nice build!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

haha thanks.....you wouldnt happen to want all this junk either would you?

Autotech 270 cam and related hardware
BFI Stage 2 Dogbone 
ECS Stage 2 Clutch
The turbo and 20th AE Brakes








































those are spindles off a 1.8t


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

O yeah im jealous.. So nice man. One day I will get started on mine.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well as of today all parts have been shipped....some will be here friday and some will be here early next week. so here is what i did today to make some progress


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i got that same welder!


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey dude, you have such a nice project.... I have been working on my NB for about 1 1/2 year, it will be ready for July. I will run a T3 S60 for break in, and then I will go for a T3(.63 stage3)/T04E. I was wondering how will the lag increase, you tell me. Good luck bro!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i say you just run the bigger turbo first. and just skip the t3s60. you will deff see more lag on that turbo by how much im not sure.....maybe around 3k you will start to make boost. 

On a side note, I did get my LSD Today and and i took the tranny to get a rebuild with VR gears so i should have that back in a week or so. pics later


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Well, what happend is that I already have the t3S60 and I am saving for the big one. I will definitely put the big one later. By now I am waiting for the pistons to close the engine. As soon as I see the numbers I will go for the big one but since the lag will increase I will match that with longer gears(vr6) to take advantage of the top end power. 
Are you going to use the OEM head gasket?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes. well not OEM but it will be a stock head gasket


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

ok, so a replacement, do you know something about how much boost or whp can handle that gasket?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well it is a stainless Steel gasket so im sure it will take what you give it


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

UPS MAN CAME TO SEE ME!!!!!


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice, I love those kind of visits. Good luck


_Modified by jose_vw at 3:00 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

still cant believe you bought all that and arent putting a damn 20v on it... for 300 more bucks you could have had 250 more hp : /


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_still cant believe you bought all that and arent putting a damn 20v on it... for 300 more bucks you could have had 250 more hp : /
Blah blah blah...20v's are everywhere...its more fun seeing higher hp 8v's think about it...someone says they got a 350whp+ 8v....you're gonna immediatley think [email protected]!


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah im gonna be like DMAN all that money spent and only that much power? with 12 more valves you could have saved that money for gass


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_yeah im gonna be like DMAN all that money spent and only that much power? with 12 more valves you could have saved that money for gass








or you could think damn all that money....i could have a honda with 500whp+ there's always a better deal, a faster car, another girl. Make use of what you got.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

naw dude dor al the money to take the 8v to 350..... id rather be able to fill up my car and enjoy it for the year


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_or you could think damn all that money....i could have a honda with 500whp+ there's always a better deal, a faster car, another girl. Make use of what you got.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Nice parts.
What was the damage on the pistons?
What LSD did you get? Quaife or Peloquin?
Keep up the great work!


----------



## bovaddict (Mar 21, 2007)

very jealous of your build.. ive never been a fan of bugs.. theres one factory turbod one thats cleanly modded at a performance shop near me and yours..
yours definetely takes the cake..
i also had trouble with c2 but chris gave me his cell phone number (mistake hahaha) and i got everything squared away. great guys though! hes been real nice and hopefully everytihng gets squared away.. 
but ya im currently building a aba 2.0 8v turbo setup(waiting for someone to solder in my new socket for the c2 chip) and hopefully it all runs perfect.
but ya major props on the fab and the result.. and looks like you have plenty of more plans for it! good luck and hopefully youll hit that 350 mark.. thats my goal as well
8v turbos >300 ftw!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Nice parts.
What was the damage on the pistons?
What LSD did you get? Quaife or Peloquin?
Keep up the great work!

pistons are fine......went with a quaife so i could have it faster


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Oops, by damage I mean how much.
Keep forgetting and using Aussie colloquialism.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

550


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_550

550 where and give me your price, lol I've been saving money to build the engine up, just got the turbo the other day finally.
Nice to see you have finally got the 270 now I can know around what I'll be pushing when I get done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and watched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

oh btw idk if you have your 270 on yet but I can tell you a way easier to take the cam gear off without damaging the sensor. I'll AIM you my number if you want to call me about it and will take pictures for reference for everyone else 
also, I had to grind my woodreuf key? down so it would fit the 270's slot, just a heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_oh btw idk if you have your 270 on yet but I can tell you a way easier to take the cam gear off without damaging the sensor.

I'll x2 that - learned the hard way









_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_also, I had to grind my woodruff key down so it would fit the 270's slot, just a heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 That, I did not, thankfully.
Your build looks great, can't wait to see the resulting numbers!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (tiggo)*

i went through rodey with INA engineering. he has a name on the forum but i dont remember what it is. but yes 550 for custom cut pistons to what ever you want and comes with rings


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

where did you get the little allen plugs for the sai? 
great looking build man.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_where did you get the little allen plugs for the sai? 
great looking build man. 

you can get them at home depot


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i just got them at a local hardware store
im sure ACE will have them


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

sweet built. i hope that i get to see it in person.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (djpj06)*

started my car today and broke in the cam. sounds great.....only prob is that i cant get the tranny to go in to 1,3 or 5 gear or reverse. i attempted to align the shift linkage but that didnt seem to help.....any other ideas?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

mine did the same thing when I we bfi mounts adjust linkage


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

So what is yur power gunna be?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill be disappointed if i cant get 300


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

got a dyno on the old setup?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

shift linkage was screwed soooo what did i do? snatched a TT shift box and cables for their shorter shift and put that in.....BAM she drives....got 200 miles on her and no problems yet. cant wait to get her broken in so i can get rough with her


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

sick build.


----------



## Philxsohn420 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Vdubbugman53's AEG Turbo Build (vdubbugman53)*

Wow this post helped me out alot with my 2.0L. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

no problem that is what this is here for. i suppose i should put the new dyno graph up eh


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

damn man, MAD props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

great job man, i defiantly look up to you. Boostin a 8v making crazy hp. I live for now on my lil 140hp s/c golf


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes lets see that dyno!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

^ LoL
very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

aw man i missed it....what was the pic of?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

photobucket keeps saying my gifs violate their terms... it was a little kid at a birthday party looking very excited... i'll up it again at home lol.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

haha ok


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You do that yourself? Or have it done at a shop? I know the NB was known to be a pretty solid uni-body, but man that thing must be tight now.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

its not done yet....it needs point 7 and 8 still and door bars so i have not yet driven it. i had a guy do it that i am a banker for so i got a good deal on it. it is not a car shop per say but he owns a metal works company so he knows what he is doin


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

looks like it has been a long time since this thread has seen a real up date.
got bored and decided that i wanted to do some racing



































_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:53 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

your still using the c2 software right?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yea....i wouldnt go any other way. im talking to jeff about a larger injector tune but that will cost several grand it looks like unless i can find enough ppl on the text to warrent a group buy to get the price down on us. if i dont opt for c2 larger injector software then i do have an 034 injector controller that ill put another 440 in the intercooler pipe pre throttle body


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nick it looks awesome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

going to spend many late night reading threads like urs to help me alone the way.
start purchasing part for my beetle turbo.
it probably was in here somewhere. but what hg did you use?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_going to spend many late night reading threads like urs to help me alone the way.
start purchasing part for my beetle turbo.
it probably was in here somewhere. but what hg did you use?



i always used a stock head gasket


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Vdubbugman53's AEG Turbo Build (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_OK well it seem that there is a huge increase in intrest as far as AEG turbos go so ill post this up to lep people see what im goin through and give some a chance to ask questions.
The car
2000 New Beetle GL with 80k








The Parts
-Stewart Warner Perfect match LED gauges (boost, Water temp, Oil temp)
-ATP knock off internally gated Manifold
-ECS Tuning 3inch High Flow cat
-Freedom Designs DV
-Bosch #42 Fuel injectors
-NEW Garret t3 Super 60
-Kinetic 350 Manifold
-ECS stage 1 clutch and 14lb flywheel
-NGK wideband
Here is the plan
A T3 Super 60 and a Kinetic 350 Front Mount boosting 8-10 PSI. 
All piping will be a 16gauge Mild Steel that will be fabed by my self and my friend Dieter. All exhaust piping will be 3 inch from the turbo back and all intercooler piping will be 2-2.5 i belive. 
I will be watching my Air Fuel Ratios (AFR) with a NGK wideband O2 sensor and Gauge. Tuning will be done by C2.
A Stage 1 ECS tuning clutch will be going in to hold up to 250HP.
Feel free to ask any questions.
















Oil pan bung and some gaskets

































NICK
_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 10:31 PM 6-15-2007_
 Dude nice build...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_ Dude nice build...


And that was just the first stage of it. Bigger turbo now if you read the thread.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol im back to the super 60....57 trim = big ball sucker....blew that thing up in 3 months or so...it surged like a mofo..wheels were trashed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_lol im back to the super 60....57 trim = big ball sucker....blew that thing up in 3 months or so...it surged like a mofo..wheels were trashed
man up "get a turbo by me baby, be a millionaire!"







No seriously...lemme know if you want a bigger snail!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_man up "get a turbo by me baby, be a millionaire!"







No seriously...lemme know if you want a bigger snail!


i think i want another super 60 but might want to see what kind of custom work i can get done to it. now that it is a road course car i really like the size of a super 60 and the way it spools. i will be limited my a HP to weight ratio. you guys do any custom turbo work?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_man up "get a turbo by me baby, be a millionaire!"







No seriously...lemme know if you want a bigger snail!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

just forcing an index


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry for the noob question, im getting that same 3'' cat for ECS, how far after did you weld the bung for the O2 sensor, or does it matter?:sly:


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rolands76xx said:


> sorry for the noob question, im getting that same 3'' cat for ECS, how far after did you weld the bung for the O2 sensor, or does it matter?:sly:


i want to say its right were it skinnys back down 3" look in there and see if that looks correct...i know it was on the cat piping its self.


hope you dont have to pass any sort of comprehensive emissions test


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Nehh, not worried about emissions, I get that taken care of... =) ... Wanted powah! ... Something I'm confused about , hence I'm a noob sorry, um... Can't seem to find any mufflers with 3" dia inlet if I'm going with the ecs cat and 3" turbo back.... Do I just shrink it to 2.5 " post cat ? =/ sorry again for the dumb question


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rolands76xx said:


> Nehh, not worried about emissions, I get that taken care of... =) ... Wanted powah! ... Something I'm confused about , hence I'm a noob sorry, um... Can't seem to find any mufflers with 3" dia inlet if I'm going with the ecs cat and 3" turbo back.... Do I just shrink it to 2.5 " post cat ? =/ sorry again for the dumb question


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Magn...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 

i rock something like that


----------



## MinnMP (Dec 2, 2009)

What did you use to plud the secondary injection ports on your head. Would they be covered up by your exhaust manifold if you didnt plug them


----------

